# certo mi dispiace anche a me ma è cosi



## auberhandball

C'est de la traduction mots pour mots avec interpretation svp.. (italien, francais)
-
certo mi dispiace anche a me ma è cosi... ok con piacere orazio
tvb anch'io. a presto
 
 
-
ti ho avevo detto di farmi un squillo su l'altro numero perche non ho piu nullo telefonino per culpa de mio papa, ma non c'e l'hai mai fatto.. cmq provero di chiamarti questa settimana cosi chiuderai come vuoi. ciao


----------



## Anaiss

Non capisco se chiedi una traduzione in italiano standard o in francese.
Prova a postare i tuoi tentativi e poi possiamo correggerti eventualmente.


----------



## auberhandball

de italian a frances


----------



## auberhandball

per favore AINAIS


----------



## DeviMor

-





> certo mi dispiace anche a me ma è cosi... ok con piacere orazio
> tvb anch'io. a presto


 
Bien sûr je suis desolé moi aussi mais c'est comme ça. ok avec plaisir orazio
Je t'aime moi aussi. à bientôt
 



> ti ho avevo detto di farmi un squillo su l'altro numero perche non ho piu nullo telefonino per culpa de mio papa, ma non c'e l'hai mai fatto.. cmq provero di chiamarti questa settimana cosi chiuderai come vuoi. ciao


 
Je t'avais dit de m'appeler à l'autre nùmero de téléphone car je n'ai plus le portable à cause de mon père, mais tu ne me l'as jamais fait... j'essayerai de t'appeler cette semain quand-même ainsi tu me quittera comme tu préfères. ciao

La tradution n'est pas parafaite parce que c'est assez difficile traduire un italien si dialectal. J'éspère quand-même Tu comprendra quelque chose.


----------



## Berlifitzing

Il y a quelque chose qui m'échappe! Mais où est-il le texte en sicilien?


----------



## MissStronzetta

DeviMor said:


> -
> 
> Bien sûr je suis desolé moi aussi mais c'est comme ça. ok avec plaisir orazio
> Je t'aime moi aussi. à bientôt
> 
> 
> 
> Ti voglio bene è meglio tradurlo con il "je t'aime bien" ...


----------



## Corsicum

Juste une remarque :
Le _« bien »_ introduit une notion platonique affectueuse, il peut signifier une certaine distance physique amoureuse.
_Je t'aime moi aussi _est plus passionné que _Je t'aime moi bien moi aussi._

_._


----------



## itka

> Ti voglio bene è meglio tradurlo con il "je t'aime bien" ...


Je ne crois pas... pour moi "ti voglio bene" signifie bien "je t'aime".



> Mais où est-il le texte en sicilien?


 C'est aussi la question que je me suis posée ! 
Je pense que auberhandball a cru que c'était du sicilien (peut-être parce que son ami est Sicilien...) mais ce texte me semble bien de l'italien !


----------



## Huginn

auberhandball said:


> ti ho avevo detto di farmi un squillo su l'altro *sull'altro* numero perch*é* non ho pi*ù* nullo il telefonino per culpa de *colpa di* mio pap*à*, ma non c'e l'hai mai fatto.. cmq prover*ò* di *a* chiamarti questa settimana cos*ì* chiuderai come vuoi. ciao



Ce n'est pas du sicilien, c'est juste de l'italien maladroit et fort peu correct..


----------



## matoupaschat

"Ti voglio bene" : peut signifier aussi bien amour-passion que affection . Ce sera le contexte qui décidera .


----------



## Anaiss

Huginn said:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas du sicilien, c'est juste de l'italien maladroit et fort peu  correct..


Per me il siciliano è qui, e se non è siciliano, tradisce però una certa cadenza meridionale, no?:
_ perche non ho piu nullo telefonino per culpa de mio papa, ma  non c'e l'hai mai fatto._



			
				matouspaschat said:
			
		

> "Ti voglio bene" : peut signifier aussi bien amour-passion que affection  . Ce sera le contexte qui décidera .


Malheureusement je ne me trouve pas d'accord, si on dit "ti voglio bene" à la place de "ti amo" on reduit ou _on veut reduire_ terriblement la portée du sentiment (statistiquement, l'autre restera deçu/e).
Provare per credere... 
Buona Pasqua


----------



## matoupaschat

Anaiss said:


> Malheureusement je ne me trouve pas d'accord, si on dit "ti voglio bene" à la place de "ti amo" on reduit ou _on veut reduire_ terriblement la portée du sentiment (statistiquement, l'autre restera deçu/e).
> Provare per credere...  Mi dispiace, non avrei l'opportunità !  .... Ma ti credo .
> Buona Pasqua


PS. Rimane comunque vero che voler bene significa anche amare 
- Dal DISC : v. bene a qlcu., amarlo cfr http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/V/volere_1.shtml
- Dal Treccani : *7.* _Voler bene a qualcuno_, essergli affezionato, avere affetto, amore per lui (propr., augurare il suo bene); cfr http://www.treccani.it/Portale/elem...ati/Vocabolario_online/V/VIT_III_V_130634.xml
Non dubito un attimo che questi due verbi non abbiano lo stesso impatto, pronunciati tra persone adulte, preferibilmente o) di sesso diverso . Neanche dubito che oggi come oggi si usi meno di un tempo la formula "voler bene" per "amare" .

Firma
Il bisbetico indomato


----------



## Anaiss

matouspaschat said:
			
		

> Provare per credere...  Mi  dispiace, non avrei l'opportunità !  .... Ma ti credo


  voleva essere una battuta simpatica...



			
				matouspaschat said:
			
		

> PS. Rimane comunque vero che voler bene significa anche amare
> - Dal DISC : v. bene a qlcu., amarlo cfr http://dizionari.corriere.it/diziona...volere_1.shtml
> - Dal Treccani : *7.* _Voler bene a qualcuno_, essergli  affezionato, avere affetto, amore per lui (propr., augurare il suo  bene); cfr http://www.treccani.it/Portale/eleme...I_V_130634.xml
> Non dubito un attimo che questi due verbi non abbiano lo stesso impatto,  pronunciati tra persone adulte, preferibilmente o) di sesso diverso .  Neanche dubito che oggi come oggi si usi meno di un tempo la formula  "voler bene" per "amare" .
> 
> Firma
> Il bisbetico indomato



Sono d'accordo anch'io, volendo rimanere sintetica probabilmente sono sembrata sgarbata e me ne scuso molto...

Personalmente credo che "voler bene", riferito a una persona che si conosce bene e da tempo, indichi un affetto molto profondo e radicato, forse più importante della valenza più passionale (e forse più effimera) del "ti amo".
Nelle relazioni tra persone che però si conoscono _da poco tempo_ noto che questa tendenza si inverte, "ti voglio bene" sembra riduttivo rispetto al "ti amo". Probabilmente si dice "ti amo" per mettere subito in risalto la componente passionale che nel "ti voglio bene" è praticamente assente... 

Però come si dice, gli amori passano (passano le persone a cui si dice "ti amo") ma gli amici restano (restano quelli a cui si vuole bene) ..

(e con questo sono già al mio secondo off topic...  spero non sia grave..)


----------



## matoupaschat

Anaiss said:


> voleva essere una battuta simpatica...
> 
> L'avevo intesa proprio cosí . Ed era veramente simpatica ! Anche la mia era una battuta, sul tempo che passa e non torna (vedi la mia età nel profilo) ...
> 
> 
> 
> Sono d'accordo anch'io, volendo rimanere sintetica probabilmente sono sembrata sgarbata (affatto no!) e me ne scuso molto... (non c'è il minimo motivo ...)
> 
> 
> 
> Personalmente credo che "voler bene", riferito a una persona che si conosce bene e da tempo, indichi un affetto molto profondo e radicato, forse più importante della valenza più passionale (e forse più effimera) del "ti amo".
> Nelle relazioni tra persone che però si conoscono _da poco tempo_ noto che questa tendenza si inverte, "ti voglio bene" sembra riduttivo rispetto al "ti amo". Probabilmente si dice "ti amo" per mettere subito in risalto la componente passionale che nel "ti voglio bene" è praticamente assente...
> 
> Però come si dice, gli amori passano (passano le persone a cui si dice "ti amo") ma gli amici restano (restano quelli a cui si vuole bene) ..
> 
> (e con questo sono già al mio secondo off topic...  spero non sia grave..)


 
Alla fine, siamo d'accordo . Io, avevo fatto notare "voler bene" perché in francese è un "falso amico" . Ho già sentito più volte francofoni che dicevano "voglio bene" credendo dire "je veux bien"; anche non sapevano l'affinità che esiste tra amare e voler bene .

Tante belle cose a te, Anaiss . È sempre un piacere leggerti  .


----------



## Anaiss

Grazie matoupaschat, sono qui da molto poco ma è veramente bello avervi scoperti .
Peccato che auberhandball non sia più passato...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Una piccola nota:

certo mi dispiace anche a me  ma è cosi  (questo è italiano scritto con i piedi )

*C*erto mi dispiace*,* anche a me  ma è cos*ì  

**C*erto mi  dispiace anche a me*,*  ma è cos*ì *


----------



## Berlifitzing

Anaiss said:


> Per me il siciliano è qui, e se non è siciliano, tradisce però una certa cadenza meridionale, no?:
> _perche non ho piu nullo telefonino per culpa de mio papa, ma non c'e l'hai mai fatto._


 

No Anaiss, non so chi abbia scritto questo brano, ma non tradisce un'influenza del sud Italia. Piuttosto sembra scritto da qualcuno che abbia masticato l'italiano senza discernere fra quello del '200 e quello odierno (nullo, culpa), oppure (non ce l'hai fatto) sembra il modo di parlare dei polacchi che vivono da qualche tempo in Italia e infilano "ce" a proposito e a sproposito (ce l'ho preso l'autobus, ce l'ho comprato il latte). Sì, è vero che in siciliano "nuddo" significa "nessuno" (ma solo riferito a persone, non a cose) e "colpa" si dice "curpa", ma è semplicemente perché mantiene ancora fortemente alcune derivazioni latine, né più né meno come altri dialetti del nord e del centro. Te lo dico soprattutto da romano con origini siciliane e amante (e studioso per diletto) di tutti i dialetti italiani.


----------



## Anaiss

Partivo dal presupposto che _auberhandball_ conoscesse l'origine dell'autore di questi messaggi, altrimenti non credo avrebbe indicato in modo esplicito "c'est du sicilien", non essendo madrelingua italiano...ma questa è solo una mia opinione, giustamente.

In ogni caso la mia prospettiva è settentrionale, espressioni come "nullo" o quel "ce" (simpaticissimo, peraltro ) nella mia esperienza non sono comuni: il mio orecchio tende a rintracciarli, forse in modo superficiale, soprattutto nelle parlate centro-meridionali (a cui invidio molto musicalità e carisma,poi...).


----------



## Berlifitzing

Anaiss said:


> Partivo dal presupposto che _auberhandball_ conoscesse l'origine dell'autore di questi messaggi, altrimenti non credo avrebbe indicato in modo esplicito "c'est du sicilien", non essendo madrelingua italiano...ma questa è solo una mia opinione, giustamente.
> 
> In ogni caso la mia prospettiva è settentrionale, espressioni come "nullo" o quel "ce" (simpaticissimo, peraltro ) nella mia esperienza non sono comuni: il mio orecchio tende a rintracciarli, forse in modo superficiale, soprattutto nelle parlate centro-meridionali (a cui invidio molto musicalità e carisma,poi...).


 
Con una certa sicurezza però posso assicurarti che "nullo" per "nessuno" credo non lo dica "nullo" non solo nel sud ma in Italia intera (almeno dopo S.Francesco "nullo homo ene digno te mentovare"). Ripeto, si accosta molto il "nuddu" siciliano ma solo riferito a persone, non ad oggetti, come in quella frase scombiccherata. Per quanto riguarda la "musicalità" dei dialetti del sud posso essere d'accordo ma penso che non ne abbia meno il ligure o il (tuo?) veneto per non parlare ovviamente del toscano e del romagnolo (la mia passione). Musicalità differenti ma senz'altro armoniose. E infine un ultimo tributo alla "musicalità", su questo forum, non può non andare all'amato francese.


----------

